# Custom Mirror Frame with 8 custom finishes.



## FoilEffects (Dec 19, 2007)

Well I thought I would share this with you as the project is to show designers my mirror frame line but also the finishes that they can get on the frames. While it is a very fun project to take something from idea to completed project it is also long and drug out.

Here is pics of my custom frame that I designed on the net and then hired a company to cut for me with a CNC router and then I finished both frames with 4 different finishes each.

What do you think???


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

absolutely brilliant. I know a ton of homes around here that would love this type of thing.. the custom mirror and with those finishes.


----------



## FoilEffects (Dec 19, 2007)

nEighter said:


> absolutely brilliant. I know a ton of homes around here that would love this type of thing.. the custom mirror and with those finishes.


As of today I have yet to do anything with it! I have 100 frames made up in storage and about 15 here at my shop. I love coming up with the ideas but then dont do anything with it for a while as I am always busy but then one day I come to the reality if I dont do something my wife will put a stop to it and then all of a sudden it becomes my newest thing.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Those look great! I bet a decorina would love them. Putting them in an antique store? A model home? A "Parade of Homes" type home? Ebay?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I need to learn that, with the way things are going I won't be able to retire ever. I could still pump out those babies in a wheelchair.


----------



## FoilEffects (Dec 19, 2007)

straight_lines said:


> I need to learn that, with the way things are going I won't be able to retire ever. I could still pump out those babies in a wheelchair.


Well I have to agree, after all the years I have spent on scaffold and the falls I have taken it is nice to spend 50% of my time infront of a computer designing and the rest doing the work. I have to say I loved scaffold work doing ceilings and the finishes were always so dramatic but to me driving to a site to have it not ready just to drive home with nothing to do for a day is not what i am about anymore.


----------

